# Update on Coco....taken a turn for the worse



## niko521mac (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, My gf is at work, I have told her about this problem. She will be home in a few hours. Her room mate discovered her rabbit was not moving. symptoms show that she cant move her back legs, she is trying to move herself with her front legs only.
She peed in her box, which she never does.
I went by this morning to change the litter boxes and feed, she was in the box, and declined craisins, which made me suspicious, but I thought nothing of it. 3 hours later the roomate discovered this.
I Am going back over to check out the situation. Please respond to this post, I will check for an answer in the the 30 min it takes to get to her house.
My GF is stephimarie78 and the rabbitis coco..., so please help.

Thank You
Nick


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2008)

I would suggest you get the rabbit to a vet ASAP.

Susan


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 19, 2008)

they seem to all be closed because of the storm, that is NOT a storm anymore, at least for us!
Nick


----------



## Evey (Aug 19, 2008)

If you cannot get Coco to a vet right away, I would advise that you keep her somewhere where she cannot move around a lot, like a carrier. Make sure she still has access to food and water, though.

In my experience, this is very serious and probably means that she has damaged her spine in some manner. I don't know if Steph has any pain meds for her, but if she has Metacam, she should get some to help with the pain I'm sure she's experiencing. 

-Kathy


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh man. Tell Steph to call me if anything.


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you all. She broke her back. She is in no pain. There is no feeling at all back there. I'm picking steph up now. Cocoa is getting a nice fruitbowl tonight.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2008)

I talked to Steph. She will update us when she gets home.


----------



## JimD (Aug 19, 2008)

keeping all of you in our thoughts and prayers

ray:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh no! 

Nick, youre an awesome person for trying so hard to help her. Steph is so lucky to have you!

I was going to say when I have seen this it has been due to a spinal injury. Could she have falled in her cage (off a level) or slipped or something?

Id make sure she stays immobile for now. I prefer to put them in a carrier with a towel or blanket around them so they cant move. Make sure she gets lots of water and pain meds.

Let us know if you guys need anything. Sending lots of good vibes your way.

Haley


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a few comments on this situation....I have e-mailed Nick directly in light of the emergency situation offering my assistance. But just to enlighten everyone on this type of injury. The rabbit's skeletal system is quite delicate and comprises only about 7% of body mass...cats and dogs have much stronger skeletal systems. Rabbits also have very powerful muscles. Due to this combination.....a strong kick of the rear legs possibly caused by a leg being stuck in a cage wire.slipping on a smooth surfaceor being picked up incorrectly and kicking the hind legs unopposed....it can cause a luxation (dislocation) of the L7 vertebra which is just below the trans-lumbar region. This results is some degree of paresis in the hind legs. The severity of the damage is directly related to the damage to the spinal cord itself. If the cord is pinched or pressured, if the inflammation can be reduced, the chances of a full recovery are good. If the cord is severed, the paralysis will not resolve. We have traditionally responded to head and/or spinal injuries with steroids....but I am having much more success by using aggressive anti-inflammatories along with partial sedation using something like valium. Something that many times is overlooked....they have no control over their bladder and limited, if any, control over the GI. It is vitally important to manually express the bladder....and bowels if necessary. This is sorta tricky as you must know where the bladder is, how much and where to apply pressure and still maintain stability in the spine. They can become so full that they leak...but unless the bladder is voided, toxins will start to build in the body and we walk into other issues. There is a huge amount of supportive care that is needed to successfully treat a spinal luxation....and time is the only true healer. Our best wishes go out to Coco.

Randy


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi guys, Nick took Coco to see Dr. Dinon at Animal & Bird Medical Center in Palm Harbor. He said there was nothing that they could do for this type of back injury. She is in no pain and can not feel her legs, he said he wished he had better news for us but he we should put her to sleep. 

I have no clue how this could have happend. I'm really not sure what I'm going to do at this point. She is home with me now.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2008)

This is something that you and Nick need to talk about. 

Many people do keep partially paralyzed buns but it is a lot of maintenance and care which you may or may not be able to maintain>you may want to keep her with you a few day to see if any function returns in her legs. 

you also may want to see another vet for a 2nd opinion . 

So soon after an injury itis difficult to assess the permanent severity of it. 

I am very sorry that you have to go through this


----------



## naturestee (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Coco.

Did he do an xray? If he did, how bad is it? If not, an xray could show how damaged the spine is, and the less damaged the better the chances of recovery.

I'd look over Randy's info and talk to him as he has lots of experience with this.

I really, really hope Coco will recover.ray:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2008)

Im so sorry, Steph. 

I agree about getting a second opinion and an xray if you havent already. We had something similar happen with a shelter bunny and that bunny is living a very happy life now. She had to be on pain meds for a while and have her bladder expressed but now she scoots around on her front legs. An xray is also useful to determine the severity of the injury. We had a member a while back who had the same thing happen to her bun only to have him recover a week later.

Definitely keeping you and your girl in my prayers

Haley


----------



## Karlie (Aug 19, 2008)

WAIT!!!!! just a thought but I know you might be able to get a wheel chari sorta thing that she can pull herself along in I don't know if it would work but I have heard and seen very sucesful stories of this happening it may limit her mobility a bit but it would be better than nothing


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I am going to talk to another dr. Tommorow.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2008)

We have two disabled rabbits that have hind limb immobility, or impaired mobility. It is not an immediate cause to have a rabbit put down. 
A friend who adopted a rabbit surrendered to a shelter, took her newly adopted bun to a vet for check-up b/c of his different walk. The vet determined the rabbit had a broken back; the break has healed since then and the rabbit has a bonded mate.

This is echoing the post that Haley made.

Extra things to consider when you go for a 2nd opinion. There are many humans who lovingly care for rabbits with disabilities. Both our girls get their bladders expressed 3x a day, and live on cushiony rugs. Plus they receive pain meds when their face/s indicate discomfort from activity...

I wish you the best, for you, steph, and Coco... hope some of this will offer encouragement.


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 20, 2008)

First of all, I want to make sure I am coming across to you as someone who loves animals, I personally have a cat, Binks, for 9 years now. I would not know how to lose her if the time came. 
However, I feel I have to be honest to say that I do not share in the belief that any animal should have to live with the type of treatments necessary just to maintain its life.
Understanding that ALL life is precious, Human, Feline, Bovine, ALL, I have had events in my past that have caused me to always take an impartial look at situations that happen in my life. I CANNOT allow myself to ever Obsess myself over ANYTHING because of these events of my past that I have learned from.
WIth all this information being said, It is with this reason that I do not feel an animal should have to endure the type and amount of procedures needed to keep it alive, including pain meds, forced excretions, and more.

Obviously, every decision has to be taken on a case by case basis.
Would I feel the same way about my Binks? Im not sure. Probably less likely. But wouldn't that in itself be a sign of me thinking more of my feelings than hers?

I am going to post everything that has happened on a separate post. I want to thank everyone for their emails and posts.

PLEASE understand, I was reluctant to even ask for help on here because I did NOT want my opinions or feelings to be confused with Stephanie's. NO ONE should think twice that anything written here under the name NIKO521MAC has any bearing on the way Stephanie feels, they are MY posts and I really hope no one takes them the wrong way.

I hope I have come across in a respectful manner.
It can never be easy to 'play god' over another creatures life.
Nick


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is Nick, Stephanie's BF. I wanted to take the time to tell everyone exactly what has happened, and what is going on.

As everyone can tell already, Coco has damaged herself somehow, and can not move her back legs.
Let me describe in detail all of the problems and visible effects.
There was some dried blood under her chin. The Vet found trauma in her mouth. This is why we feel there was a violent event that happened, not just a simple spinal break, but probably a violent one. There was a cage change the other day, and its possible she felt it was ok to get out of this one, Or tried to jump on her box, and once there, felt .."hmm, the outside is only a few feet away now"!
Coco is not a light girl! She has put on some pounds, and once we realized that, we switched her to a better diet. But This was only one week ago, and she is a little on the plump side. Wether this has any bearing or not, we dont know, but coco cannot pull herself around at all. She moved 6 inches all night. We have not noticed her drinking at all, and in fact, no water is gone from her bottle from yesterday. Other than craisins, she will not eat anything. and after two craisins, shes done with that too. She does not even look like herself according to steph, she has a definite change to her face. When the Vet put her legs up on the table, there was no movement at all. There is no sign of feeling AT ALL in her back area. Whatever happened, did not happen lightly. Including the evidence of trauma in her mouth, we do not feel this is something that is minor.

I am sure I do not need to explain to anyone the financial situation of our economy today.
Its very likely that taking xrays and steroids and such could have an effect down the road. In the meantime, coco is not eating, not drinking water, is showing visible signs of stress, and is just not herself at all.

This is not good for anyone.
Not for Stephanie who is a mess and had to leave work early yesterday, myself who took the whole day off from my business to care for coco, and certainly not for Coco.

We are going to go to one more vet, to get a second opinion.
If this vet feels the same way as the first (someone who has developed a good reputation as being very good with 'other than Dog/cat pets') we are probably going to put her to sleep, as humanly as possible. 
I wanted coco to be as comfortable as possible. she was given Lettuce, Carrots, radishes, fresh fruit from Publix, craisins, and yogurt covered Timothy hay. She wanted none of it except a few craisins.
Im hoping she will have a few more yogurt covered Hay pellets for me, Ive really enjoyed feeding her those for the last few months Ive known her.

Something I posted earlier, I want to make sure that NO ONE takes anything I say and reflects it on Stephanie. I am my own person and have my own opinions. I do not/did not take any side in this matter, but let Steph make up her own mind. You dont have to worry that I was trying to force my side or coerce her into taking my side or seeing it my way. I dont work that way. But I want everyone to understand that my feelings and opinions are Mine, and that nothing I post under my name on here reflects in anyway on Stephanie, or the way she feels. 
Ive never met anyone more truly loving and caring to animals. I plan to encourage her to rescue a couple more Bunnies in the near future, as she seems to like that idea when it was brought up before.
It was this fear of having someone misinterpret my feelings on the subject, or mistakenly put my words in Stephanies mouth, that I was afraid to post on here to begin with, being her BF and all. But everyone has been great, and I thank everyone.
I know there are all kinds of people out there. There are some who will understadn what we are doing, and there are going to be some who may even think I am a monster. That who am I to decide if a Rabbit is better off living or not. To that I ask, who is ANYONE to make that decision...except the Bunny itself. 
Thank You everyone for your posts and emails.
We will update you later today. Its 6am right now EST.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear this  we had a ferret die of the same thing, and personally, wouldnt want ANY animal to go through the same thing and if it happened to any of my other animals then they would probably put down there and then. Is it actually a broken back or a "slipped disc" ?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2008)

Steph, I am so sorry. What rotten timing.  

Nick, you're a saint. :hug1

To the forum... StephieMarie notified me a few days ago that with her new situation, in particular a new job that is taking up 12 hours a day or longer,she would be resigning from her Admin position.

Under these circumstances, the chances of being able to take the necessarycare of a profoundly disabled rabbitin a manner that wouldensure Cocoa's continuing health are pretty slim. No one canexpect that quitting ajob to try and keep a beloved petalive isa true choice. As much as we all love our rabbits,and we thinkwe would do anything to keep them healthy, we arelimited bystark reality.

When people are physically or financially unable totake care of asick pet, it's common to relinquish theirguardianship to a vet, but the vet here has already stated an opinion. Unlessthe second vet has other options, orthere's a rescue or other personnel available to administerthefrequent treatments,I'm not sure avalianteffort to try and extend her life isa much of an option if the care is as extensive as it sounds. Attempting to do so out of love or guilt can so easilyend up causingpain and suffering -- the very thing we all agreewe want to avoid when discussing quality of life. 

Steph, we can allappreciate the difficult position you're in.The choice will bebetween youand the vets. We will fully support any decision you make. 

So sorry you have to make it. 



sas :sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2008)

Steph if you need me, I am here. You know how to reach me. As I said if you do have to make that choice give yourself the time to say good bye. I am with you no matter what you have to do. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2008)

First of all - welcome to the forum Nick! Thank you for coming here to try and help Coco while Steph was at work. A lot of people wouldn't do that - they might say, "its your bunny...you handle it". We really appreciate you caring enough for Coco and Steph to take the time to come here - and to take Coco to a vet. 

Secondly - one sad thing I've found about forum life is that there is always someone who will disagree with you - or talk about you behind your back - or whatever. It seems like mixed in with all of those who understand what you're saying or agree with you or even just encourage you - there are still those few who seek to "have their say" either to you - or to others about you. Ignore them. You have to take the advice you get from here and from the vet and encourage Steph to make the best decision for her and for Coco.

I've had disabled rabbits - although not from a broken back. I've got to say that it does take a lot of time and care to take care of them. Some rabbits adjust ok and even enjoy the extra attention - others - don't do so well and are very unhappy. 

So I can understand that idea that perhaps putting Coco to sleep is the kindest thing for her - even though it will hurt Steph a lot.

My thoughts and prayers will be with you both today as you visit the vet and try to make decisions. I know it will be a hard day and the choices you face will be rough. I understand about today's economy and how it can affect situations like this.

Steph - I'm sorry this has happened - know that we're here for you whatever you have to decide.

Please do keep us updated on how this works out.


----------



## MuttBunny (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm with you, Nick. I completely disagree with keeping a disabled animal alive just because we can. I think it's far kinder to end their suffering and save another in their honor. I would feel this way regardless of what the economic situation is.

I also think it's kindest to hold your animal in her final moments rather than let him or her succumb naturally when they aren't in perfect health. It's more peaceful for the animal to feel loved and secure rather than alone and afraid.

I don't envy your situation but if I were in your shoes I'd have her put to sleep too.


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW, I am so impressed with everyone in this forum!

UPDATE:
We have postponed taking coco to be put to sleep because we found somethings that were suspicious and a cause for a SMALL(VERY SMALL) amount of hope.

1) There was Poop in the cage this morning. She is not supposed to be able to do that. It was the hard kind too

2) She has moved several times since the night, and this morning I watched her move from one side of the cage to the other.... This peaked my interest so..

3)I touched her in a way that I knew coco would not like, I could tell she was not in the mood..but I wanted to see her move. I SAW her back leg move...a tiny bit, but there was definite push type movement.

after reading alot online, I saw it was good to extend her back legs so they do not lock up, in case she does regain her ability to use them, they will still be in working shape. 

4) While doing this..I felt a definite TUG from her. However small it was, it was not there yesterday.


Now, so we dont all go too far, there are some poor signs still...
a) she is not drinking water as far as I can tell. if so, very very little. Tonight will tell more.
b)The stuff im noticing could be so small that its that I didnt notice these abilities yesterday, but im not sure.

RANDY has suggested a great test, to see if there is feeling in her legs..
Stay Tuned...

Nick
PS..thank you all for your very kind words and sympathy. Steph has taught me alot about rabbits. To be honest, I NEVER came within a few feet of one in my life...just never had the opportunity. In fact, I only got into Cats about 10 years ago! I have to say that Coco's experience has rabbits growing on my list, maybe enough to look into one myself. Just dont tell Stephanie!! Please!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2008)

Nick,

I'm so glad that you're seeing some signs that things may not be as bad as they first looked.

I have had disabled rabbits that I kept alive - and I've got to say that over time - our relationship became so sweet. They did not have the mobility of other rabbits - but they grew to love our time together - the snuggles - the hand feeding (sometimes I hand fed them just cause they loved it). 

When I was on a list for disabled rabbits they shared something that really influenced the way I feel about keeping disabled bunnies alive. They shared three "A"s to watch for...

*A*lert - is the rabbit alert and aware of their surroundings and paying attention to what is going on around them

*A*ffection - is the rabbit affectionate with either another rabbit or their caregiver. They may not be giving affection but are they happy when receiving affection.

*A*ppetite - Do they still eat well? Do they enjoy eating?
​The general consensus on the list was - if they had all three of these things - or even two of the three - then it might be best to let them fight and not put them to sleep.

I can tell you after losing both of my disabled rabbits that you will be able to tell when they want to leave. GingerSpice gave me signs for a couple of days before she passed and the day before she passed away - it was obvious that she was ready to go. She was sleeping all the time and not alert and not wanting to eat. She also didn't even want the normal attention she loved. New Hope gave me very little warning and had many close calls - but that last time - I saw in his eyes that he wanted to give up the fight and be allowed to pass. 

My point? You will know what is best because the rabbit will show you if you're watching for the signs.

My thoughts and prayers will continue to be with you & Steph & Coco.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2008)

I forgot to add - can you give her water in a bowl instead of a bottle? (I'm not sure how she gets her water). Or if she gets greens - soak them in water before she gets them?

Also - a rabbit that is in pain won't eat as much - and I suspect they won't drink as much - as when they're not in pain. So maybe she needs some pain meds?

Just a thought...


----------



## Haley (Aug 20, 2008)

Nick, bless you for doing so much for Steph and for Coco. We all know you and Steph have Cocos best interest at heart. 

The advice Peg gave above is great. None of us here want to prolong an animal'ssuffering when the quality of life has been severly compromised. But if there is a glimmer of hope I think youre doing the right thing in waiting a little or possibly getting a second opinion. I had a bunny who was seemingly on death's door due to a horrible tooth root abscess and Peg and I talked at length about howI would know when enoughwas enough. I think that the quality of their life has everything to do with it. Luckily my rabbit Max made a full recovery- but Ive been there where you cannot stand to watch them be in that sort of pain.

Regardless, we all know you and Steph will do whats best for sweet Coco and we're here for you both. Glad to hear you have been converted into a rabbit lover- the world needs more men who love bunnies!

Please tell Stephanie we're all thinking of her and please let us know if theres anything we can do to help!

Haley


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 20, 2008)

I did like the Three As.
and I agree with that assessment.

I would include Water with eating.
Im waiting to find out. Steph just called and said she peed all over herself.
Possibly good, possibly bad. Id say more good, I thought she couldnt go to bathroom at all without help. Now shes done nos ONE and TWO!

Steph does not think she drank any water though, so were gonna try the lettuce trick.

On a positive note, Steph says coco HATES to have her nails trimmed. ...and coco pulled back on her back leg a little when steph went to trim her nail.
Coco was NOT able to see it being trimmed, so she must have felt it a little.

At this point, weve agreed to give her a stay from the Governor!
Hope everyone can appreciate my sense of humor!
No one wants coco to come through this more than I do, I know how much she means to Stephanie.

More tomorrow....


----------



## JimD (Aug 20, 2008)

We're all here for you.
ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 20, 2008)

As long as she is showing a tiny bit of improvement it would help her immensely if you could get some fluids in her either with a syringe and/or subqutaneously. If she is beginning to get some function back and if she continues to get some function she will need some fluid and food to give her the strength. It is possible that she will pull out of this to a certain extent but she will be very uncomfortable if she is dehydrated and her organs will fail if she is not given food.
I respect your feelings re. her being paralyzed but now that she is exhibiting some degree of improvement it may be necessary to help her along for a period of time and then make a decision.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 20, 2008)

Right now I work from anywhere from 8am to after 7pm. So since she can pee on her own. Whats the best way to deal with cleaning her up.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 20, 2008)

How about some vet bed or puppy training pads that will wick the moisture away from the body? You can get a great deal on Palace Pet vet bed here:

http://www.montereymills.com/index.php?id=17


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 20, 2008)

She did drink some from the water bowl and she's eating hay!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2008)

Expounding on what Peg wrote ...
Nick,

I'm so glad that you're seeing some signs that things may not be as bad as they first looked.

I have had disabled rabbits that I kept alive - and I've got to say that over time - our relationship became so sweet. They did not have the mobility of other rabbits - but they grew to love our time together - the snuggles - the hand feeding (sometimes I hand fed them just cause they loved it). 

When I was on a list for disabled rabbits they shared something that really influenced the way I feel about keeping disabled bunnies alive. They shared three "A"s to watch for...
*A*lert - is the rabbit alert and aware of their surroundings and paying attention to what is going on around them

*A*ffection - is the rabbit affectionate with either another rabbit or their caregiver. They may not be giving affection but are they happy when receiving affection.

*A*ppetite - Do they still eat well? Do they enjoy eating?
---------------------------------------------------------------------

I agree, Peg. The three A's are reviewed each time I care for Tamm and Karla.
They both have the will, appetite, affection and desire to carry on and be rabbity (ie. | pick up toys and throw 'em, slather me w/ kisses, chase me down for a 'nana slice, U-turn their body at the sound of an oatmeal container shake) with their disability. 

Karla will drag herself on her stronger front limbs all around her & Barry's room at night. Because her poop trail is evident.

Was it in the disabled forum or another book that said Rabbits actually handle disabilities better than humans do, or humans perceive the rabbits do - ?

Review those A's. Appetite, attitude and affection.
Go from there to determine what's best. 

For Karla and Tamm, I got Laura Ashley bath rugs, on sale, at Kohl's Department store. Or I shop around for any absorbable rug. Found sale stuff at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Those Laura Ashley bath rugs may have been discontinued? I look for comfy normal bath rugs with backing that the girls won't chew. I express their bladders at least 2x a day because their hind limbs won't allow them to use a litter box. Expressing their bladder save me from washing more rugs when their bladder wants to void.
There are good rugs out there in lieu of purchasing the plush fleece fabric. And some folks may find the plush fleece works great too. Good suggestion. I didn't like the way it laundered.
Karla or Tamm, if they have cecotrope gummies that can't reconsume, well, it gets smooshed into the fleece I found... 'spackle ceco's are easier to remove from bath rug.

If you find an absorbable rug, she can pee on that and have space to relocate to some degree? She'll stay free from urine scald that way, not laying in her pee output.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2008)

Karla did great at her chiropractor appt this aft. 
She's on a holistic/herb powder from the chiropractor vet and some vets will suggest Cosequin. I find the combination of eastern culture and western treatment for our disabled girls helps. Very simple adjustments.

As Peg wrote above and others have said, the physical therapy time with a disabled rabbit can bond you as a human a thousand times closer.

I see potential in those photo faces! :sunshine::hug: Above all, make sure she's not in pain due to the incident.

Karla and Tamm fluctuate on Tramadol and Metacam when their faces show strain and discomfort. Thnx to Naturestee & Randy for suggesting Tramadol.

Amazing what sweetness and kisses are bestowed back...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2008)

From Nick:
3)I touched her in a way that I knew coco would not like, I could tell she was not in the mood..but I wanted to see her move. I SAW her back leg move...a tiny bit, but there was definite push type movement.

after reading alot online, I saw it was good to extend her back legs so they do not lock up, in case she does regain her ability to use them, they will still be in working shape. 

4) While doing this..I felt a definite TUG from her. However small it was, it was not there yesterday.
---------------------

Re: 4). One of the tests our vet/s did to assess Karla and Tamm's diagnosis for recovery. Ability to regain limited use of those limbs! 

Wow Nick, your and Steph's love for Coco will help everybody who cares for less-than-perfect companions. head strokes to your girl.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


>


Look at that sweet bunny face - she is such a cute rabbit. 

I forget where it was said - but I agree that rabbits can handle disabilities better than we think they can. New Hope became a snuggler and GingerSpice might not have been a snuggler but she and I developed a close bond even if she did love to pee on me whenever I picked her up or moved her. 

I put my rabbits in a plastic basket with a towel underneath them - then I bought cheap towels at Walmart/Dollar General and changed the towel daily or even a couple of times per day if needed.

Some people may be offended by these next photos - but I'm going to share them anyway. 

I would put GingerSpice in her basket - sitting like a rabbit SHOULD sit...and before I knew it - she would put herself in this position....every time. Finally, I just fixed things so she had more support and this is the way she spent much of her days (sitting on my desk while I hand fed her and worked on the computer)..









Of course - Ginger didn't have the same problem Coco has....but she certainly seemed happy in spite of her disability. She was spoiled rotten and she knew it.

The only bad thing about keeping a disabled rabbit - is that it hurts like the dickens when they pass away ~ because you have developed such a close bond to them due to the fact that they NEED you to take care of them. 

I'm so happy that you're taking some more time to evaluate Coco's situation...she may surprise you and do better than you think!


----------



## Haley (Aug 20, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> She did drink some from the water bowl and she's eating hay!


Im tearing up a little here- what a beautiful picture of the two of you. It sounds like shes continuing to fight and possible even getting better. 

Did the vet give you some pain meds? If not, I think you can use baby motrin but I would have to check on the dose. I agree with keeping her hydrated for now. Its great news that shes peeing on her own bc usuallya bunny with severe spinal problem has to have her bladder expressed.

I'll keep praying for your beautiful girl.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 20, 2008)

no the vet did not give us any pain meds. he said she was in no pain. I do believe that. I remember when Snoopy was having problems with his teeth and was in pain I could tell in his face that he was in pain. I don't think she would be moving around as much if she was in pain.

If I think she is in any pain I will get her some meds.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 20, 2008)

She is just a gorgeous girl

Iknow that with people the Drs. always say the longer the situation persists unchanged the worse the prognosis. 

In Coco's case she already seems to be getting a little function back. That is extremely impressive. 

i really hope for the best for her.. and you


----------



## Leaf (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been so busy the last few days but this little one has been in my thoughts quite a bit. I was not knowing what to expect when I opened the thread as decisions can be so hard to make. I could respect either way her care would have gone. Earlier on I almost offered to take her in if a comfy, safe transport could be made but I didnt want to sway any points...

Good luck with her, and good job! Now I'm going to take time to go back through the entire thread...


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wishing for the very best for all of you! 

After reading this post I had to go and give my Max a long snuggle. I've been through a similar situation and I'm so glad she might be showing some improvement.

Coco is in my thoughts.

:hug2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 21, 2008)

Coco is quite the little fighter. She's a sweetheart. I'm sorry you all have to go through this and I cross my fingers that she keeps improving!


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 21, 2008)

IM still in awe at the amount of support from everyone!

Its thursday morning and I will be going over later to check up on Coco before Stephanie gets home. I was happy to hear she is drinking water. When I had her and was coming home from the Vet, she ate up some leafy greens I had. Im going to get her a head of endive to 'dive' into!

We are now faced with the 'what if' scenario of what if she gets better and stabilizes, but doesnt regain the use of her back legs, and does not show signs of being able to function without major human help. 

Right now we are looking for options of flooring.
Will update you guys tonight
Nick


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm am really really hoping that when you go over to check on her that she will have more feeling in her legs
think of all those true stories when Drs say someone will never walk again and then the person recovers and runs a marathon 
that's extreme but sometimes function slowly comes back


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say that whatever you decide to do with Coco, I know you guys love her and will do the right thing :hug:.

My bridge bunny Jack had a broken back, it broke when he lived with his first owners. Their vet instructed them to keep him in a small area, to make sure that food and water was always at a low level, and to keep him on several layers of well-washed fleece to help with traction and to soak any pee away from his body.

By the time I got Jack, he was very mobile. He could do a funny sort of run and could binky, so there is hope after a hurt back.

I wish you all the luck in the world :hug1.

Michelle


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know what to say Apart from you two are amazing - you nev er give up Nick -

I will be checking back


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed this before! I hope the best for beautiful Coco! Best of luck Nick and Steph, this has to be heartbreaking. Poor Coco. Hopefully she can get on well with possibly a wheelchair if it comes down to it.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Nick & Stephanie

I thought you might be interested in reading this article. It explains the effectiveness of some essential oils with regenrating nerve tissue and preventing pain and helping cell renewal. I swear I'm not trying to sell anything, just trying to help, but the purest highest quality therapeutic grade essential oils (that work for this purpose) are made by Young Living Essential Oils because their grown/processed with organic methods and the highest care. 

For bunnies, Lavender, Peppermint, Helichrysum, (diluted with some vegetable oil) are safe to use for putting drops along her spine. Coulnd't hurt, might help . Most of them not only have pain-relieving, nerve regenrating properties but can be anti-inflammatory also.

I use a drop or two of the "bunny-edible" ones pretty regularly like rosemary, thyme, oregano (very diluted with vegetable oil) on my bun when he picks up any fleas, since these ones also have highly antimicrobial properties. Works every time.

http://blog.audreysdream.org/index.php?blog=3&title=essential_oils_for_pain&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

http://www.younglivingsuccess.com/2008/02/young-living-es.html


Young Living Site:

http://www.youngliving.com 

Let me know if you have any questions I can help with!


----------



## niko521mac (Aug 22, 2008)

We are now looking for someone who may be willing to care for coco if she does indeed pull through this, as it is starting to look like she may.

Regaining use of her legs is very unlikely we feel at this point, however, there are SOME encouraging signs.
I see more tension in the legs when I move them.
One leg has more feeling than the other it seems.
still both are dead though..but I feel like there MAY BE a little improvment..im just not sure..

WATER!!!- Coco just drank from her water bottle for the first time in days!! VERY ENCOURAGING! 

FOOD- Coco is eating again, junk, but eating none the less. There is even a sign she is eating her pellets. This is excellent..

BAD---
SHe needs to be cleaned. She goes poopies and they stick to her, as she cant get in and out of a litter box (yet?) so she is in a cage that is a big litter box basically.

Put on a bed with a towel, she moves quite a bit.

So to sum:

We are looking for options..
Can anyone care for coco?
We cannot afford expensive transportation costs.
We do not have the time to care for her properlly.

We are assuming she will continue to improve. That is not certain yet. But we will see. We are going to evaluate again on monday.

POSITIVES- Shes Drinking water from her bottle.
Shes alert
She may be affectionate
Shes going #2 
she moves around alot more now. and eats more now..

NEGATIVES-
STILL no sign of urine, but since she just started drinking, we'll see.
at best, maybe a 1% improvement in the back legs?
Cleaning her bottom. Stephanie is going to show me how later tonight.


So while we are trying to assess the situation, if anyone can give us some options as far as who would be possibly willing to assume care for her of the magnitude she needs, so we can use that info to help make a decision of what to do.

Thank You ALL!!
Raspberry82 wrote:


> Hi Nick & Stephanie
> 
> Â I thought you might be interested in reading this article. It explains the effectiveness of some essential oils with regenrating nerve tissue and preventing pain and helping cell renewal. I swear I'm not trying to sell anything, just trying to help, but the purest highest quality therapeutic grade essential oils (that work for this purpose) are made by Young Living Essential Oils because their grown/processed with organic methods and the highest care.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenk (Aug 22, 2008)

Nick (and Stephanie),

I am sorry that I was off the RO forums for a few days and missed your original post until now.

I am thinking positive thoughts/prayers for CoCo. ray: She is such a beautiful bun, and I know that both of you (her human caretakers) are doing everything in your power to help her. I think that's beyond humane and admirable. :hug2:

Please keep us updated on her progress. 

Jenk


----------



## Leaf (Aug 22, 2008)

*niko521mac wrote: *


> We are now looking for someone who may be willing to care for coco if she does indeed pull through this, as it is starting to look like she may.




I had Holiday & Fiesta, two severely splayed bunnies that had mobility issues. My vet is excellent - http://www.avafrick.com

If we can get a transport set up for Coco through the forum she is welcome here and if her vet info could be sent along or faxed to mine I'm sure something positive could happen through all of this.



I'm on my way out of the house for a while but should be back later on this morning or early afternoon.

Its just a though, an offer -


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 22, 2008)

Just wanted to add my thoughts and prayers for Coco, Steph, and Nick. As the former owner of a disabled rabbit, I wanted to toss in a bit (and as always, just my opinion based upon my experience). But first I wanted to say I'm so sorry that you are going through this...:sad:

Taking care of a disabled rabbit is a lot of work. Not everyone is cut out for it, especially if the prognosis is permanent disability. However, despite the work, the emotions, etc., the reward in seeing an otherwise disabled creature enjoying a happy life FAR outweighs the downside. There is a bond that forms between a disabled rabbit and its human that is difficult to describe; I believe one must actually go through the experience in order to understand it. I agree wholeheartedly with what Peg wrote about the three A's assessment in order to determine whether a rabbit should be humanely put down, or given a chance at life. Pain factor is essential to control, interest in life is a mustâ¦otherwise keeping any animal alive would be more akin to inhumane treatment than humane. Overall, it is a decision that is very personal to the owner, and is often very difficult to make, given the emotions involved when considering every angle. But first and foremost is always the animal's right to a pain-free, happy life. And as difficult as it is, the owner's situation and personal feelings must be factored in as well.

When I was attempting to come to a decision over what to do about my own rabbit, Raph, I discovered that several vets were almost adamant that the best thing for him was to end his life as soon as he could no longer walkâ¦one vet became rather upset when I did not do as she requested and have him put down immediately. Yet he was a fighter, he loved life, and he perseveredâ¦and until the end, he always showed those three A's - alertness, appetite, and affection. I will be the first to say that it was sometimes highly emotional for me, being his lone caregiver, but I will also admit that I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat, just to feel his gentle loving kisses on my hand once more as I brought him his dinner, or sat and stroked his fur. And I will also say thisâ¦whenever a rabbit - or any pet - suffers an injury and such decisions need to be made, my heart goes out for that animal's humanâ¦because whatever way their decision goes, it is never an easy one, and no one but them will know what is best, for both themselves and their pet.

(((HUGS))) to you both, Steph and Nick. My heart skipped a beat when I read that she has been showing signs of response. Prayers are going out to your sweet little girlâ¦.:hug:

[[P.S. Raph could not (or simply would not, I'm not sure) drink water on his own any more once he became disabled, so I used to give him some via a syringeâ¦but I also would put a low-lipped dish of water in his cage and soaked his carrot tops, lettuce, parsley, etc. in it. He seemed to get quite a bit of water into his system that way.]]


----------



## JimD (Aug 22, 2008)

*niko521mac wrote: *


> IM still in awe at the amount of support from everyone!



"_That's what you do in a herd: you look out for each other_." ~ Manny, Ice Age.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers.

ray:


----------



## BSAR (Aug 22, 2008)

I just noticed this. Coco is in my thoughts a prayers. For being bad at first and now getting better I would have to say this is truly a miracle taking place. She is fighting for her life. 

Prayers for you all...ray::big kiss:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 22, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you both, and Coco. It must be so hard to have to go through this...

I think that you are both very strong, caring people- it's obvious that you both love Coco very much and want what's best for her.

You'll have support from us here whatever happens. 

I really hope you continue to see some more improvement...

:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2008)

Leaf would be an awesome choice for Coco. She has experience with disabled bunnies and knows what she is getting into.....and she has a great vet nearby (and funds to visit the vet).

I hope it works out that Leaf can get Coco!!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree that it would be fab if she could go with leaf.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 23, 2008)

Forum troubles again for me today - I don't know if my PM's are going through or not so heres a bit I just tried to send to you...



You may want to look into getting a section of the very absorbant Vet Bed that people speak of on the forum. That'll help keep her underside cleaner since it's so absorbant. I have extra if you want me to send you some. It's used...

You may have to get damp (warm, not hot or cold) washcloths and wipe her bum. She may also have problems getting to her ceacals. If she has any irritation, desitin babycream is good to use.

Is she dragging herself?

With a back injury you have to try to prevent further injuries. If she drags with her front legs (and not knowing exactly what type of possible fracture) you may want to make a sled or sling for her... something cheap would be to get a heavy duty shower curtain. You can cut it to body sized, layer it with a hand towel and put her on it PLASTIC DOWN. That'll give her a little more mobility on carpet - the plastic will slide, the hand towel will absorb any friction or heat from sliding - and the ease of sliding rather than dragging will help take any strain off of her back when she makes the effort with her front quarters.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys, so been so long since a post.
CoCo is actually continuing to improve.
IN fact, I would say she is almost totally out of the woods as far as staying alive!!

SHe Pees, Poops, and thats not the best of it.

Her appetite is back to full normal ( I think she took advantage of our 'xtra treats' therapy) !
Not to ruin the good news, but the only bad is that one foot is still looking pretty lifeless, however the other foot is showing real signs of improvment. she has enough strength in her one foot to pull her leg back underneath herself!

She still drags when she moves, but she is very mobile now, and is really responding to all the kind lovin and attention shes getting.

...and paying some back by giving Me lots of kisses while we blow dry her after a bath.

So for now, we seem to have her care under control. It takes a lot of effort from Nick and myself, and even my room-mate gets into the action occasionally. 

Sat night she checked on her and found Coco had turned herself completely on her back! 

So long for now, 
Stephanie and Nick
(or as he likes to say, Nick and Stephanie)!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW 
I'm so glad to hear from you and even better news that CoCo has improved..that is absolutely great new 
I'm so glad that things are better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2008)

Im so glad to hear Coco is doing ok! Shes so lucky to have you and Nick taking such good care of her. 

Leaf, youre amazing for offering to help. Steph, why dont you keep us posted on Coco's progress and if it does become too much maybe we can look at possible transport options later on.

Congrats to you and Nick and Coco. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 26, 2008)

inkbouce:That is great that she is getting better! I hope she gains more movement in that other leg soon!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 26, 2008)

Great to hear!:hug:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love for Leaf to take Coco. Figuring out how to get her there is a different story.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2008)

that is great that there has been improvement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Coco's improving! That's brilliant news!! 

You and Nick sound like you're doing a great job with her :hug:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww I just read through this whole thread and I was soo scared!
I'm so glad Coco is improving. What great news . She is such a fighter.
You guys are such good bunny parents, I want you to know that.

Come on Coco! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been following this thread closely and am thinking the absolute, most positive thoughts that I can for CoCo's full recovery. She's clearly a very special girl and quite the fighter. (It doesn't hurt, of course, that she has a fantastic human family supporting her all the way and looking out for her best interest. )

Go, CoCo! arty:

Jenk


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 27, 2008)

That is wonderful news that Coco is doing so much better, wow! Congrats to Coco! Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 31, 2008)

Coco is still doing well. I put her back in her NIC cage and lined the floor with fleece. She is acting like herself again. She moves her back leggs to help her walk. I will try and get a video of it with my webcam. Its quite amazing. 

Nick has been talking more about getting a rabbit of his own. I told him he could foster one to see how it goes before he gets one.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 31, 2008)

That is abolutely wonderful!!!

Have a wonderful holiday..and it would be great for Nick to get a rabbit


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 31, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> Coco is still doing well. I put her back in her NIC cage and lined the floor with fleece. She is acting like herself again. She moves her back leggs to help her walk. I will try and get a video of it with my webcam. Its quite amazing.
> 
> Nick has been talking more about getting a rabbit of his own. I told him he could foster one to see how it goes before he gets one.



I'm so happy that Coco is improving. Perhaps she strained something and now that the swelling is going down, she is getting more mobile. I hope she continues to improve.

If Nick decides he would would like a rabbit, Gainesville Rabbit Rescue would be happy to do a foster-to-adopt. Please check out our rabbits on gainesvillerabbitrescue.org. We have many bonded pairs also.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure if he's ready yet but when he is I'll show him the site =) 

I really am happy with Coco progress. She gets soooo excited when she hears Nick with the bag of treats. I'll have to post of video. The way she uses her feet to move is very cute too. She's been so good with bath time and drying. Although she does like to pee on us. lol It's a small price to pay.


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 1, 2008)

To Stephanie and Nick,
The progress Coco has made is brilliant news. With her spirit and your joint efforts with her, may she continue to improve.

Jo xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2008)

Although I haven't posted before, I have been following Coco's story.

I am so pleased to hear of the progress she has made, and I think you and Nick are to credit for that - you have been awesome in a horrible situation.

It certainly sounds as though Coco still has such a zest for life, and that she is coping well 

Jan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 1, 2008)

here it is

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/beuOXLifp_k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 1, 2008)

i am so glad to see the improvement Coco is making.



I was just looking at your myspace, congrats on the progress!!!! i love the song to the video,lol


----------



## Jenk (Sep 1, 2008)

I've just watched CoCo's video--amazing! I am tearing up, so proud I am of her progress and bravery. She's one special bun, all right. She's living proof that no one should ever give up (on a goal, a dream, etc.). 

PS: I've added CoCo to my bunny nab (or nap) list. 

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in tears over the awesome progress she's making. This is WONDERFUL.

Way to go Coco.....you can do it girl!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow... that video was amazing! I teared up too... 

I'm SO happy for you guys that Coco is improving so much... It's so nice to read a story heading towards a happy ending for a change as well 

You guys are doing such a great job with her! She is such a lucky bun to have you and Nick looking after her... :hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 1, 2008)

The video is just great and she really looks like she is doing wonderful. 

I'm so glad that she has recovered.

I would guess that exercise is good for her. If she does have some residual damage her muscles will adapt to the changes

She looks wonderful.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG! I just finished reading this post and I am so glad that Coco is recovering! I don't know what I'd do if that happened to my Toby! She is just adorable in that video! I almost cried 'cause she's so cute! 

Congrats on her recovery and I hope that she keeps getting better! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh My Gosh, I just watched the video




. What great way to start my day.

It's amazing how well Coco has recovered. The two of you have done such a great job helping her recover and believing that she would. You two are truely the best



.

Go Coco Go.





Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 2, 2008)

Keep on motivating and scootin' sweet lady! Your parents should be rewarded for every bit of care and compassion! :love: 

:woohoo


----------



## niko521mac (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Everyone, its been a long time since Ive posted! Im still in awe over all of the compassion from everyone.
As you can see from my video, she is doing alot better. Those legs just keep getting better. Every time I say to myself, that she will probably not get any better than this, she does.

I want everyone to know that I really thought the DR. opinion was a good one. He never said you MUST put her to sleep, but from the info I gave him, it was his best opinion. The only reason I didnt was because I saw a little flinch in her one leg the morning I was going to take her to be put to sleep, so I decided to wait a few days. That was a tough decision, because if she wasnt drinking or eating, which she wasnt, that could have made her miserable..she wasnt in any pain over the injury but the other stuff could have been VERY painful.

I really liked the place I went to,and I think its unfair if anyone would avoid the place because of the 'mis-diagnosis", which was NOT a mis diagnosis at all. He did say it was possible, but highly unlikely, and in the mean time, we would watch her suffer. I felt at the time that any effort to save her would have been selfish. But when I saw the flinch, then I realized I owed it to her to give her a few more days. By then, her eating and pooping/peeing had dramatically improved, so that part was out of danger.

This place I went to is really awesome, in fact, you can stay with your pet at any time, even when under surgery, you can be there to watch!! 

Stephanie and I both agreed we didnt want Coco to live her life like this, so we were still unsure of what to do. Its very hard to figure out where the fine line is between Hope and selfishness!

Its now obvious that coco deserved the second chance. 
She is NOT really totally out of the woods, but about 90% is. The only concern anymore is the grooming/bathing we must do, but Im starting to see her groom her back leg now a little. Weve been able to clean her better too. 
At this point, there only slim chance of not keeping her would be if we decide she needs further care that we cant provide, but Im really feeling that is not going to be the case.
Im almost starting to think she may make a full recovery, where she can hop again!
Im not sure. I feel like she would have done that by now. Im going to continue to do PT with her and see if more recovery comes to those back legs. This video was the first time she did not Drag her legs behind her.

Thanks everone, and I am thinking of getting a Rabbit of my own now, there are some logistics that have to be taken care of, I work on computers, and there are TONS of wires all over. my room must be rabbit proofed first.
Take care everyone!
Nick


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree that the response of the doctor doesn't make him a bad doctor. It happens all the time that situation can either become worse or better than predicted.

Nice to see you back Nick and hopefully we can advise you on how to rabbit-proof a rom.


----------



## niko521mac (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, Coco is doing amazing. Her mobility is getting better and better! SHE did a MINI HOP!!!
She actually moved today with both back legs going at the same time, it was the first sign of a mini hop, and that we now thing she may end up on her way totally back to normal!!!

To think, she was only a split decision away from being put to sleep!!!
Only because there was some super slight movement in one of her legs the next morning, a friday, that we said lets wait until Monday. We didnt want her to suffer, but we felt we owed it to her to see!

Its amazing, and we will be posting a new movie soon to compare to the old one as to how much better she is getting.

Nick


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Nick

What great news. That's absolutely wonderful. I can't wait to see the new movie. 
I'm going to update the thread title


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 14, 2008)

Look forward to all updates on Coco!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 14, 2008)

The way she uses her back legs to walk is just amazing. She can actually move around really fast. Then today to see her do a small hop made me so happy and I had to share it with someone. So I called Ali =) 

She did lose a bunch of fur on her bottom. The fleece I got for her cage works so good. Plus its super easy to wash and dry takes like 45mins tops. I was it every 3 days or so. I put newspaper under it. Today she acutally was able to lift her bottom off the ground when she peed. I kept a litter box in and just cut 2 of the sides off. She still poos and pees everywhere. The fur is starting to grow back and its not so bright yellow anymore. It was alot of work almost everyday washing and took atleast 2 hours to dry and brush her cuz half way through she'd pee on me. I'm so happy we found the right bedding. By the time i'd get her cleaned after working 10 hours it would be time for bed. I was really thinking that I was going to have to find her a new home because I wasn't sure I could care for her. But as the days go by she gets better and better. 

I know Nick has said a few times we where going to have her put to sleep. I hate to even think about it now but at the time we really did feel like it was best for her. She was a mess and not eating, or acting like herself. But like I said every day she just contiunes to fight.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

It was just the news I needed. Bad couple of days and than to hear that made it alot better. I am so happy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 14, 2008)

It really is just brilliant news! I'm so happy for you guys! :bunnydance:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 14, 2008)

That is _fantastic_!!! I am so happy to learn of CoCo's amazing progress. She is a wonderful and super-hardy bun, to be sure! She's certainly taught me a thing or two about the tenacity of rabbits. 

I can't wait to see the video of her progress!

Jenk


----------



## BSAR (Sep 14, 2008)

That is great that she is continuing to improve. The video is amazing!!! I am so glad that she is mobile again!! What a lucky rabbit.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys Things are going pretty good. Nick has been working on Coco and Gator getting along so they can be out of the cage at the same time. So far its worked. I'd love for them to be bonded but Gator is Mr. Distructo and I have to use fleece for Coco cage still since she doesn't use a litter box. The other night she acutally got in and out of Gator's litter box so we put her back in her cage. She is using it but still going outside the cage too. 

I am moving to my own Studio apartment on the 3rd of October. So once we get settled I'll have nick make a new video of her. I've very excited to have a bit more room. Plus its my 1st time having my very own place. Plus the landlord is cool about my rabbits. The studio has no carpet so it will be funny to see them walk on the flooring thats in there it looks like a wood floor but its Linoleum.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 24, 2008)

That sounds great!

I have linoleum that looks like a wood floor and it actually has little ridges in its surface that provides good traction for a bun to run!
keep us up-dated


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 24, 2008)

Great to hear things are still doing good. Coco is a remarkable bunny (with pretty remarkable bunny parents, too )

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 15, 2008)

How's Coco doing these days ?

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 16, 2008)

ditto ^


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 17, 2008)

things are not looking good for Coco. I feel like I'm losing her. She has unexplaned bald spots. I think she is hurting herself. I'll be consulting with her vet. I'm afraid this might be the end for her. Please pray for us.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh No, this isn't what I was expecting to hear . Is she still eating, pooping etc? I really hope that she is OK. i ?know you've probably thought of it, but there are a lot of Forum bunnies going through a bad moult - could the bald patches be from that?

Thinking of you - let us know what the vet says.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh no. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray::hug1


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 17, 2008)

ray:ray:ray:for Coco. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 17, 2008)

What do you mean hurting herself??
I'm so sorry


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2008)

When did this start?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 18, 2008)

we noticed a few scratches on her last week, but yesterday i saw a few bald spots and she just wasn't acting liker herself. Today I came home from work she has a bald spot on the top of her head, and the other side is swollen and her ear is too. I have NO idea how this happened.


----------



## Jenk (Oct 18, 2008)

My prayers and positive thoughts are with both you and Coco. ray:ink iris: :hug2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2008)

maybe she fell off something??


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 18, 2008)

there is nothing in her cage to fall off of. Have any you experenced swelling in the face an ear on a rabbit?


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2008)

My rabbit Beau had a lot of teeth extracted about 5 weeks ago and just within the last week his face and eye became swollen . It wasn't exactly an abscess but we're treating it with antibiotics. Most likely an infection caused by the dental surgery

is the problem something that would show up on a pic?
this sounds very strange....


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Swelling has gone down and she's acting a bit more normal.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 18, 2008)

On a different Note, I'll post this here since this is where Nick said he wanted a rabbit. Well he's getting not 1 but 2! they are babies they will be ready in a few weeks for him to pick them up. Here a photo of one of them. Was told she/he is Red Mini Rex.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 18, 2008)

it's really hard for me to see the abnormality in the pic ..I can see the reddish area and the swelling in the ear. 
What did the vet say?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well he wasn't really alarmed he think she was stung by something. It has gone down alot already. She is acting better too. The other bald spots he attributes to the fact she's multing. Said that if the swelling doesn't look better by monday to call him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2008)

Good to hear that she is acting a bit better. I guess if she was stung, then it would hurt her and perhaps cause her to try and get rid of the pain. Perhaps now the initial stage is over, she can recover (if that makes sense).

keeping everything crossed for you guys

Jan

ps - That is one very cute baby!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey guys the swelling above her eye is down and her ear looks better! She is eating and drinking. Things are looking better.


----------



## Jenk (Oct 19, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> Hey guys the swelling above her eye is down and her ear looks better! She is eating and drinking. Things are looking better.


arty:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 19, 2008)

:highfive:Great news


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that. Coco is one tough little girl, she is amazing how she keeps bouncing back.

prayers for continued good news 

Jan


----------



## jcl_24 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm very relieved to read of Coco's latest improvement after the unexpected health downturnMay she and you and Nick (as her bunny parents) keep fightingfor her to be well.

Jo xx


----------



## niko521mac (Oct 25, 2008)

hey everyone, long time no post!

Well as Stephanie has said, Im finally getting my own Bunnies!
Two adorable girls that I have not named yet.

I like to name my pets after a brief period, as I always feel a name COMES to you from their traits, personality or otherwise.

Poor Coco is really a mystery as to what is happening to her.
Coco really needs to go somewhere where she can get the full time attention she needs to make a full recovery.

Her bald spot is hard as leather, as is her ear.
If I didnt know better, Id say she was burned, or something.
stephanie has explained to me this is how rabbit skin is.

Now her one eye can hardly open. It was the one that was swollen but the swelling has gone down. Its very read, with a crystaline stuff coming out or her eye. At the end of the day, its a very hard stuff. I remove it carefully with qtips and warm water.
If its an infectous disease, than wouldnt gator have gotten it by now?

no one else is showing a sign of this, and evern her other ear and eye are perfectly normal.
NO idea what gives, we are totally stumped.
I can only guess this has something to do with the new bedding we have put her in, the purple (or white) fluffy bedding. this is the only thing that keeps her bottom clean.
We are looking for a cage with wire bottom so her poop can fall through and not clump up on her.

Heck that could be it too, fecees in her eye or something.


On the plus side im looking forward to my first bunnies!
if anyone has any great ideas on wire type cage bottom for coco to keep herself clean, that would be great!

Nick- new bun owner as of...4 hours from now!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2008)

Niko do you have th new Bunniesy yet?

We'd all love to see pictures.

Susan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well Yesterday was Coco's 2nd Gotcha day!! She is such a little fighter. I love her dearly. Her and Gator have really become very close. Gator is a chewer If i could figure out how to do a cage for the both of them that would work for Coco and him I'd be able to let them live together I think that would be very good for her. She has such a hard time grooming. 

Niko did get his baby bunnies today. I took at few photos while I was helping him make there cage. I'm sure he'll make a blog for them. We are have been together for 6months now and I've turned him in to a rabbit lover! He's really helpful with them and Gator has really come out of his shell with Nick's Help. He even groomed Nick the other day.

:biggrin2: Enjoy


----------

